# Hello, hope you can help



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll start by saying that I had an earlier episode of dp/dr, but it went away after a while. My psychologist said it could have been from bad panic disorders I was going through and general anxiety disorder(and also a major case of ocd). They paled in comparison to the symptoms I've been having lately. Almost every fraction of my waking life I feel disconnected and foggy. I feel alot of the time, like I'm nonexistant. Reality seems foreign to me at times and unreal. Personally, I don't have any feelings that I don't recognize myself, like some people say when they have dp, but most of the time I don't feel real. My ocd makes me feel sometimes like since nothing is real that it doesn't matter what I do, but then I snap back and know that everything is real. It's really painful when mixed with ocd, because I get bad impulses and thoughts along with feeling nonexistant. I think I also may have hppd, which I stated in another thread. Is this dp/dr or is it possibly Schitzophrenia, this scares me most of all. Please I need some advice on maybe a medication or therapy which treats this, because it's starting to hurt my life. I don't feel emotions as strongly as before and it's hurting relationships. So any input would help me alot, I just fear so much I'll go crazy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

You're not going crazy. I've been through those thoughts. The emptiness, the feelings like you're slipping away from reality and the environment/people around you and feeling like you must try to hang on. As hard as it is, try to convince yourself that you're not actually going insane, because you're not, and thinking that way is not going to help you recover at all.


----------

